# Precast concrete swale ideas?



## joesauers (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi guys. I have a good customer with a drainage problem. The area is very flat. Only 27'' of fall over a 270' length. It is in a common area in a condo development. We have considered a few small drain boxes, but management is against drains because they are afraid of them clogging and don't want to be bothered with mainenance of keeping them cleaned out. I have been considering constructing a concrete swale to carry the water towards the existing inlet at the far end. Problem is that this is located very far from a road and a pumper truck would not even make it to the near end of the swale. Therefore, I am trying to find a company that sells them already made in sections where I could set them as needed and mortar the joints. I have called around but had no luck. Does anybody know of anywhere in PA, NJ, MD, or DE that sells precast swale pieces? Or of course if anybody has an idea that I have not thought of. Thank you, Joe.


----------



## bcf (Mar 20, 2006)

How about concrete buggies or mini/full size skids to lug the 'crete there?


----------



## sgrprince (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't have any experience with this, but looking at the Schwing website, it looks like even their smallest trailer mounted pumps will pump concrete 500 feet horizontally.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Check out the local availability, scheduling and cost for such a small job.

you will have to have everything ready and formed and be prepared to pay for the waiting and pumping time for both the truck and the pump.


----------



## WARD (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a couple Schwing P305s that would have no trouble pumping it that distance as long as the right mix was used. We have one company in town that will rent a pump and people to run it. Check with some local companies that sell the pumps and they might know where you can find such a person.


----------

